# Thoughts on Fonseca



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've been on Puff for pretty much exactly 90 days and I have now have access to this side of the forum so I am quite excited!

My question is in regard to the Fonseca #1 and the Fonseca Delicias. When I was in China, I was able to smoke a few CC's and tried an RyJ, Cohiba Siglo IV, H. Upmann, and the Fonseca #1. Every time, I still loved the Fonseca cigar. It was a pretty mild to medium cigar with just this slight sweetness to it that I absolutely loved. Now, that was back when I was pretty new to smoking good, handmade cigars so I'm curious as to whether my palate will still appreciate the stick. I don't see a whole lot of talk of them being a really great stick and a "must have" by any means so I wondered about your thoughts on it.

I've been smoking cigars about a year and I smoked these about 6 months ago. If you have any personal experience with them I would certainly like to hear it if you have smoked one recently.

Thanks in advance for the help guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have had many fonseca.....i find there are a good am smoke...nice a light...the odd box you get some consistancy issues..but i have had lunch...for me....cosacos, and the delicias are my 2 in the line


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

the Cosaco is the best in the line, 
I keep these as yard gars, 
For the $$$$, not bad.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! I guess I haven't run across the Cosaco, I'll do some more looking!

Any other information would be highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know that I would spend a lot of time looking......

as I believe there are much better offering at just a slightly higher price point.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I don't know that I would spend a lot of time looking......
> 
> as I believe there are much better offering at just a slightly higher price point.


You are right, I agree. I just, I've been curious as to what they would taste like now as my palate has probably changed and if I would even find them as enjoyable as I used to or not.

Any recommendations at a slightly higher price point. With the exception of the cigars I had in China, and a couple I have on hand, I'm completely new to Habanos cigars so any inexpensive suggestions would be great!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> You are right, I agree. I just, I've been curious as to what they would taste like now as my palate has probably changed and if I would even find them as enjoyable as I used to or not.
> 
> Any recommendations at a slightly higher price point. With the exception of the cigars I had in China, and a couple I have on hand, I'm completely new to Habanos cigars so any inexpensive suggestions would be great!


Many here like the JLP Cremas as a good *inexpensive *stick.
You can also find Specials on Upmann Coronas Majors


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Many here like the JLP Cremas as a good *inexpensive *stick.
> You can also find Specials on Upmann Coronas Majors


Thanks Bull, I'll check them out brother! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I am in the minority here but I absolutely love the KDT CADETES. Also probably in the minority but I would place Fonseca waaaaayyyyyyy above JLP on my list of preferred smokes.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I am in the minority here but* I absolutely love the KDT CADETES*. Also probably in the minority but I would place Fonseca waaaaayyyyyyy above JLP on my list of preferred smokes.


I'm with you.
I've got a box of KDTs resting in the vinotemp for springtime. Makes my mouth water thinking about them.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I am in the minority here but I absolutely love the KDT CADETES. Also probably in the minority but I would place Fonseca waaaaayyyyyyy above JLP on my list of preferred smokes.


I have to ask, what does KDT stand for?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

donovanrichardson said:


> I have to ask, what does KDT stand for?


:noidea: Never really thought about it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> :noidea: Never really thought about it.


Haha oh ok I thought it was short for something, never mind haha!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

"kill dumb trolls"
I'm not sure but it sounds like a great budget smoke!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> "kill dumb trolls"
> I'm not sure but it sounds like a great budget smoke!


Hahaha!

Mmmmm....nothing says a delicious smoke like the fresh taste of dumb troll!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> I have to ask, what does KDT stand for?


I found this out a few years back on another forum:
"KDT means Ca-de-tes as the letters resembles the name in Spanish. (K is KA as it sounds the same as Ca, D is DE and T is TE). Just a simplified way to tell the name."


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Cletus said:


> I found this out a few years back on another forum:
> "KDT means Ca-de-tes as the letters resembles the name in Spanish. (K is KA as it sounds the same as Ca, D is DE and T is TE). Just a simplified way to tell the name."


Thanks brother! That is interesting but it makes a lot more sense in the Spanish language. I only have one year under my belt but I still remember a lot of the basics.

Thanks man, I appreciate it! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Cletus! :tu


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Cletus, I looked around hoping someone would give an explanation.... but nothing. :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Never cared for Fonseca as i have gotten older i have no time for cigars i don't like just my 2 cents!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Never cared for Fonseca as i have gotten older i have no time for cigars i don't like just my 2 cents!


Haha totally understandable Tony, why waste money on cigars you don't like. right?!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just received a box today of the Fonseca Delicias. Date is Dec 2009. I had one right away and for the $$ I have in them, I like them! Nice mild daily smoke, not complex at all.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> I just received a box today of the Fonseca Delicias. Date is Dec 2009. I had one right away and for the $$ I have in them, I like them! Nice mild daily smoke, not complex at all.


Thanks Mike, I appreciate the feedback brother! I definitely want to pick some up, just for the nice mild smoke that I remembered!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Good value. Cosacos and No. 1 are my picks of the lot. While the Cosacos is mild, sweet and creamy, the No. 1 can be strong flavored and spicy IMO.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I've tried two in two different sizes. While they had decent taste, they oddly give me dry mouth.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm going to see if I can't locate any of them, appreciate the help!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Just thought I would bump this thread and generate a bit more discussion on Funseca because the brand still really peaks my interest, only from the aspect that I would love to compare their taste now to when I had them before.

Do any regular Fonseca smokers know how long these should rest? Do you buy them and put them to rest a year or smoke them ROTT?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It is pretty easy to find them with 5-6 yrs on them,,,so no need to buy fresh and sitting them.......remember, IMHO, they are yard-gars, so don't raise that bar to high


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> It is pretty easy to find them with 5-6 yrs on them,,,so no need to buy fresh and sitting them.......remember, IMHO, they are yard-gars, so don't raise that bar to high


You make a good point Bull, I think part of the excitement is just being so excited to actually make a CC purchase! But in all honesty, I will probably wait until Summer when I can make the purchase.

Should I just ask the vendor for the box with the most age on them? Is that a place for comments at an online retailer?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha totally understandable Tony, why waste money on cigars you don't like. right?!


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mhouser7 said:


> I just received a box today of the Fonseca Delicias. Date is Dec 2009. I had one right away and for the $$ I have in them, I like them! Nice mild daily smoke, not complex at all.


Shop around bro they are all over with 5-7 years on them!!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shop around bro they are all over with 5-7 years on them!!!!!


Sounds good! I might have to invest in a cooler or something! I'll try and maybe source a five pack from someone and that way I can sample them before I commit to a box.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> You make a good point Bull, I think part of the excitement is just being so excited to actually make a CC purchase! But in all honesty, I will probably wait until Summer when I can make the purchase.
> 
> Should I just ask the vendor for the box with the most age on them? Is that a place for comments at an online retailer?


If you can buy in the Winter, do so.
Buying in the Summer with some wait times being weeks, you take chance with higher temps and beetles.

I am trying to buy all my stock in the Winter months....safer


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> If you can buy in the Winter, do so.
> Buying in the Summer with some wait times being weeks, you take chance with higher temps and beetles.
> 
> I am trying to buy all my stock in the Winter months....safer


Oh I didn't even think about that! You are absolutely right, that makes perfect sense, thank you for that great advice! Yes it's been pretty cold around here so that would reduce my risk of beetles dramatically!


----------

